# ibus-hangul (request)



## ahavatar (Dec 6, 2010)

To input Korean(hangul) using ibus, ibus-hangul is necessary, but the current FreeBSD ports tree does not have ibus-hangul yet. 

Installing ibus-hangul is straight-forward. On a FreeBSD system that already has ibus and libhangul installed:


```
$ wget http://ibus.googlecode.com/files/ibus-hangul-1.3.0.20100329.tar.gz
$ tar xvfz ibus-hangul-1.3.0.20100329.tar.gz
$ cd ibus-hangul-1.3.0.20100329
$ ./configure
$ gmake
$ su
# gmake install
```

and it works fine. Since I have no experience in making a FreeBSD port, it would be great if someone with experience adds ibus-hangul to the FreeBSD port tree. Thanks.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Well,you might learn how to add it to ports tree if nobody wanna accept the request,which seems not too difficult if you're willing to.It's a good choice to read :
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## jkim@ (Aug 9, 2011)

A new port was added as korean/ibus-hangul.


----------



## hangul (Oct 5, 2011)

*Korean Language Support*

Guys... @jkim ...

For my korean viewers I definitely need to ibus-hangul but i don't know how to install it. I'm getting a lot of viewers from my learn korean fast video from Samsung and LG I.T. Departments. 

They are a lot smarter than me with install of hangul but i should atleast have a link to a how to document for them. Can you tell me where i can point them?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, the handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

